# Smallest Hard Case for Mathews Jewel



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

My wife just got a Jewel and it doesn't quite fit right in the Plano Compact Bow Case she had used with her Passion. We both drive small cars and don't want any bigger bow case than needed, but we aren't finding much in the way of "hard cases" for small ATA parallel limb bows.

Have any of you found a compact hard sided bow case that works with the Jewel?

Thanks,

Zenworks911


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine fits in the SKB case made for the Z7, but its not real small.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, we still haven't found one, but I was going to look online a bit tonight.

zenworks911


----------

